# Pink discharge at 9 weeks pregnant- what does it mean?



## ginger91

Really paranoid. Had a pee and wiped a small amount of pink discharge. Now having what feels like indigestion or slight cramp? Not sure though as a bit upset. Really worried that it's all over. First pregnancy so really worrying. Have called midwife unit and they have advised me to see how tonight goes and call doctor in the morning to arrange a scan. If I bleed or cramp heavily they said to go to A&E. Need to settle my mind. :(


----------



## EternalRose

Hi ya hun, spotting is quite common in pregnancy so try not to worry as hard as that may be.:hugs: They do say its only soak through a pad bleeding and severe cramping that is the only cause for concern but I would go and get it checked out tomorrow anyway. But, I bet everything is just fine & its just one of those things. Have you had intercourse recently as that can bring on spotting? xxx


----------



## ginger91

Nope- bit too scared to have sex since BFP! Just hoping all is ok. :cry:


----------



## EternalRose

Im sure you will be fine hun, your like me I have sex once in two months. Anyone would think this baby was an immaculate conception :blush:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Me too you guys far too sacred for the ode bd xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hope this helps to comfort u, at 17 weeks i started getting spotting, crying my eyes out i called the mw. Went in and got checked over baby seems fine. This continued so i kept going back and i have an ectropian and cervical polyp neither harmful to me or baby but thats where the bleeding was coming from. These things are more common in preg as its to do with hormones, hope that helps and gives conforts u that things could be just fine :hugs:


----------



## EmmeKitty

Hi Ginger, its my first post on here but just wanted to say that I had spotting last week too, exactly how you describe (light pink). I called the midwife and I went for a scan on Monday, we saw the baby's heart beat and saw it wriggling about. The sonographer said that its quite common and sometimes just happens, i understand your worry but try to be positive. If its not followed by cramping/extreme pain its a good sign :hugs:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

i had this around 9/10 weeks too. It only lasted a couple of hours and then went. Everything is fine with baby, so more often than not, these things are harmless. Follow your mw's advice and try to relax x


----------



## BumpyCake

ginger,

are you ok? I was looking for an update.... :hugs:


----------



## vixta

I had this at 6 weeks then again at 7w4d. but the 2nd time was after sex. I would say that if you have no pain then not to worry too much hun x x


----------



## ginger91

Hi everyone

Bit of a strange update really. Have posted the following on a separate thread:

I got pregnant on my second cycle of ttc. First cycle was 31 days. My LMP was on the 14th July and my fertility monitor said I ovulated either on the 30th or 31st July.

I should be 9 weeks today. Had spotting and slight cramps last night, so went for a scan at the hospital. The radiologist said that everything measured in proportion to each other with a gestational sac, fetal pole and fetus etc. It only measured 5 ½ weeks. She said that she wouldnt be concerned if Id only just had a positive pregnancy test, but that unless my dates were wrong, the baby is too small. 

Looking at dates etc and trying to see if its ok but think I may be clutching at straws.


----------



## muddles

Going by my lmp I would be just over 9 weeks today but my cycles are a bit all over the place so although I would like to be 9 weeks I thought I was a couple of weeks less than that. I was scanned today and am measuring just over 7 weeks and the baby had a good strong heartbeat. I wouldn't worry, as long as the baby grows by the next scan and there is a heartbeat don't worry too much about what date you think you should be.


----------



## marie-louise

I hope you don't mind me asking what size the fetus was and did they see a hb?


----------



## ginger91

They didn't say what size except that the baby measured 5.5 weeks.


----------



## marie-louise

if it was 5.5 weeks it may be too little to adequately show a heartbeat, therefore the only thing they can do is wait and see, when I had my mmc I went for a scan at just over 8 weeks but the baby only measured 6 weeks 2 days and they couldn't see a hb, I had a scan 10 days later and it hadn't grown and still no hb. The thing I found out though was that if the fetus measures more than 6mm and there is no HB then it is rarely a viable pregnancy, mine was 6.28 mm so they had to wait just to be entirely sure. At 5.5 weeks it will be smaller than this so there is still a chance that maybe you ovulated a good bit later than you thought. My fingers are crossed for you and your little bean!xx


----------



## surprise no5

Hope your next scan shows some growth xx


----------



## ginger91

Really touched by all messages. Don't think my story is going to have a happy ending unfortunately. Called matron on early pregnancy unit today and she said there was not much chance of it being viable and that they would do a scan this Thursday instead. Will be ending it all with a D&C. Now that I've accepted it I just need it sorted out asap. Sorry if this sounds cold but have had lots of tears and just need to start trying again.


----------

